# One thing that can happen when tortoises and guinea pigs associate...



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 25, 2012)

http://www.centurylink.net/tv/3/player/vendor/NBC/player/hulu/asset/syn_19737173


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 25, 2012)

Dang I just have to get some guinea pigs again!!  Very funny, that is one show I would love to watch.


----------



## Q'sTortie (Aug 25, 2012)

HAHAHA that has to be what vets do back in their office


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 26, 2012)

You just reminded I need to watch that show 
I loved the guy who plays the vet on weeds.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Aug 26, 2012)

Thats hilarious! It would be better if they were all one species though, I saw one desert and the rest were sulcatas.


----------



## terryo (Aug 26, 2012)

Cute. I like the monkey.


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 27, 2012)

Too funny!! I love the monkey! 

It almost makes me miss my guinea pig...no, wait, no it doesn't. She was the Devil in disguise.


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 27, 2012)

I loved that show but I was prebiased because I love the main star


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 27, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> I loved that show but I was prebiased because I love the main star



The monkey??


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 28, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> The monkey??



Him too 
The male vet.


----------

